# Where to live outside NY ?



## ajp (Jan 22, 2010)

I could really do with your help here.

We are currently concidering a 1st time move to work in NY relocating from Singapore. I realise that's quite a change in itself however we did live work in London and live on its outskirts for 12 years before Singapore. Most critical of all is my family life and where can I settle that ticks the important boxes in life for my family. In no particular order here are some questions in my head

1. I can afford a house up to 1m USD so where is a good place to buy ?[room and space is quite important to me]
2. Not excessive distance away from work [keep to 1 hour train journey if poss] ?
3. Live in a place that has a cafe lifestyle nearby [buzzy area but with privacy]
4. We are quite a private family [not unsociable as we are relative extravert and friendly] so how can we find a place to live thats balanced i.e being part of a community but it not ruling our lives ? This is really important to my wife.
5. Finally I need good schools as I have 3 wonderful daughters (age 15,10,6)
6. If you have any experience what could you tell me in terms of lessons you learnt. This is an open question so please feel free to expand on any point you think relevant. 
Thanks in advance for your help.
Alex


----------



## YOLO (Jan 11, 2010)

Could you give us an idea of what kind of "work" you do? (Question #2 above). Some cities are better for some types of jobs. And what kind of hobbies or free time activities do you enjoy. (example-we won't suggest Chicago if you like the beach)


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Take a look at the railroad transit map of NYC here MNR Connecting Service

Personally, I'd consider some of the towns out along the red line that goes into Connecticut or any of the commuter towns north of the city. You can check the train schedules to see what fits within your idea of a reasonable commute. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

